# Help, I have a problem in baking a cake with the use of steamer



## Chei (Jul 3, 2019)

Lately whenever i attempt to bake through the use of steam by boiling water under, I end up having a batter turned into a bad result whcih is instead of a fluffy sponge cake with holes inside the cake that should rise up after its baked from steam, I end up having a batter that looks like some rubber when sliced and no signs of crumbs of cake to see or small holes inside the cake. It was not like this when I first attempted to make a cake through steam. It also looked like that the batter itself did not rise at all despite following the right ingredients and a way of mixing the ingredients, it just compresses inside the baking pan but did not extend upwards like it only has the same height of the cake when you first pour the .batter into the pan.

what i only did is use a steamer instructed to some recipes i have seen online, and followed it to be cooked after 30 - 45 mins, covered the lid with cloth and sometimes use a foil instead of adding cloth to the lid.

I would appreciate an answer or solution for this thank you


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

I honestly had no idea you could steam a crumb cake. But I would think that would create problems as you are using a wet versus dry heat and trying to get similar results in texture?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Are you steaming it or baking with a water underneath in an oven?

My experience with steamed cake is this

https://chinesegrandma.com/2013/02/chinese-steamed-sponge-cake/


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

I have begun testing Egg sponge cake in a combi oven recently for a new restaurant dessert menu. It comes out a bit denser than any baked cake would. If you could post the recipe we would be able to help you much easier than just guessing at the problem.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Double check two things: your leavening to make sure it’s good, and your steam temperature to make sure it’s really steaming.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

dueh said:


> If you could post the recipe we would be able to help you much easier than just guessing at the problem.


 Yes, this would help.


----------



## Chei (Jul 3, 2019)

dueh said:


> I have begun testing Egg sponge cake in a combi oven recently for a new restaurant dessert menu. It comes out a bit denser than any baked cake would. If you could post the recipe we would be able to help you much easier than just guessing at the problem.


Well the recipe i used was from this video:






Also

I think i figured have figured out the problem, i think its because of the equipment?

I used a steamer which has small holes in it, while in the video, theres this pot and glass lid only. If both ways are used where water is boiled in order to steam the goods on top of it, how come the cake resulted as a rubber if both equipments are used with the same purpose? I just dont get it though. Theres a water on the bottom that gets boiled, while glass lid and stainless steel cover of a steamer is used to trap the steam inside, but even with the same purpose, why is it the batter turned to a batter in the steamer?

Im sorry i sound naive but I need answers rather than guessing around what the solution is.


----------



## Chei (Jul 3, 2019)

brianshaw said:


> Double check two things: your leavening to make sure it's good, and your steam temperature to make sure it's really steaming.


Thank you, ill keep this in mind, it never got into my head that i need to measure the temp of a steam


----------



## Chei (Jul 3, 2019)

phatch said:


> Are you steaming it or baking with a water underneath in an oven?
> 
> My experience with steamed cake is this
> 
> https://chinesegrandma.com/2013/02/chinese-steamed-sponge-cake/


I steamed it with water but not in an oven since i camt afford one


----------



## Chei (Jul 3, 2019)

Seoul Food said:


> I honestly had no idea you could steam a crumb cake. But I would think that would create problems as you are using a wet versus dry heat and trying to get similar results in texture?


Well, i just based the recipe here:






Well as for the texture of the cake, i think the problem was the equipment i used


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Chewie said:


> covered the lid with cloth and sometimes use a foil instead of adding cloth to the lid.


Did you have the cloth covering the underside of the lid because the idea is for the cloth to collect any condensation so that it doesn't fall onto the surface of the cake. Foil will not work for this purpose. Also check your baking powder to make sure it is still good, to do so, stir 1/2 teaspoon into a cup of hot water. It should start to fizz and bubble. When you steam the cake is the water simmering?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Chewie said:


> Well, i just based the recipe here:


Recipe should work. It is close to the way I do mushi pan.

Here is a picture of a mushi pan I did. The mushi pan was sliced in half and the top part is the one leaning against the stacked item.


----------

